# Chateau Bolton



## xanxer82 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think I just got closer to realizing my dream of opening my vineyard.
I met a lady at work that owns a big farm and wants to sell some land to me. It's a nice property and is well suited to grow grapes.
Kat checked out the land at work. She works for county governments development review department. That made it easy for me 
So the lady said I could buy 12 acres. I just have to find financing.
Last night I was out with Kat and some friends at the wine bar and I ran into the owner of Serpent Ridge Vineyards. He gave me advice to call the Maryland Grape Growers Association saying that there may be grant money available. He also offered to help me with anything he could.
This is really exciting!


----------



## Julie (Jul 15, 2010)

That's is fantastic, good luck


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats awesome Dan. You are young enough to start slow and build itup and hopefully by the time the lady is ready to sell the rest you'll be in a position to consider it! Keep us posted and Good Luck!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 15, 2010)

Officially joined the Maryland Grape Growers Association...


----------



## DesertDance (Jul 15, 2010)

*Don't Quit your Day Job Yet!*

That is such fantastic news!! I bet you can't wait! Please keep us posted, and please keep your day job for some time. From what I've heard running a vineyard is not a cheap deal!

But as has been said, you are young and have time and energy on your side!

Fingers crossed you get a grant! Wheeee!!

Suzi


----------



## Racer (Jul 15, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> Officially joined the Maryland Grape Growers Association...



That's great! I joined my states growers/vintners association(IGGVA) over 6 years ago. We have 4 regional meetings and some other educational seminars each year along with the annual conference that lasts for 3 education packed seminar days. You can't help but learn from folks in the same area as you that have "already been there and done that". I hope your states association is just as helpful for you too.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 15, 2010)

High hopes for this ambitious leap there Dan.


----------

